# Need help splicing wires for light fixture



## ShrimpNewbie (May 29, 2011)

This porject is to light my immersed tub, I have 5 led screw in bulbs, 3 are par 38s and 2 are par 30s 18 watt each and 15 watt respectively. I'd like to hook them up to one cord but I haven't found a cord that can handle the volts, I have 2 power tool cords that can handle 300 volts each and 1800 watts+ each, but my problem is each bulb has 120v, I don't understand how electricity works, so if someone thinks i can hook up more than 2 bulbs per cord and knows how to splice wires enough to write a detailed directions for me this would be greatly appreciated, here are the bulbs and fixtures and what not.









I have absolutely no experience wiring lights, I have wired my computers before but never had to splice, any tips appreciated


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

It’s not the volts that concern you, it’s the amperage.
You have less than 100 watts. Either of those cords pictured can handle that.
To make a neater junction, go to the local Radio Shack and buy a terminal block and wire all your hot “black wire” leads through that. You could also do that with the neutral wires (white).
You will need to put these junctions in an electrical box for safety. Home Depot can sell you that.
Charles


----------



## ShrimpNewbie (May 29, 2011)

thanks for the idea, when it comes time to set this up correctly, when it will not be in a closet I'll be doing what you suggested, to be honest I didn't know they had those, and will be turning the bulbs into clamp lamps, here's how they ended up for now


----------

